# SP-01 storage



## sdreefer21 (Feb 13, 2008)

Reading how much my new beloved SP-01 loves lube I was wondering the best way to store my gun. Im a first time gun owner and I was told that the case that comes with the gun; the foam padding leeches up the oil. Is there any truth to this? I am keeping the gun in the plastic bag it came in inside the padded case but it seems wierd to have to wipe the gun down prior to every use. Anybody have any insight???


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

CZ's have a pretty durable finish so don't worry about having to have it coated with lube/preservative, unless you're storing it for a long time.

I have numerous handguns that have been stored in their original foam cased boxes since the 80's (both stainless and blued) and there have been no issues with their finish.

Being that the SP01 has a surface more durable than a simply blued firearm it will not be effected.

You can purchase a silicone impregnated cloth and simply wipe down the outside of the gun every time you take it out. 

The plastic bag can possibly have a negative effect (if stored for a long time without proper lubrication). I have seen guns stored in plastic bags with visible finger print rust marks. These are guns that were handled and not wiped down, then stored in plastic bags. Through time (not sure how long), the moisture left behind rusted.

I happen to also have the SP01 and love it! The Kadet kit fit mine after a couple light passes with a file.


----------



## sdreefer21 (Feb 13, 2008)

Many thanks I thought the advice seemed odd to store a gun in a bag. However I didnt want to crticize seeing that i dont know a whole lot. So wiping the gun down before and after use is a good idea then?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

As long as you clean and oil the gun after every use I think you will be fine but i have heard that to much oil can cause malfunction so just remember a little oil goes a long way


----------

